# Looking for online naturopath/natural fertility expert



## cuevadelrosa

Hi
Can anyone recommend a fertility coach or naturopath who specialises in fertility issues, who will work online or over the phone?  I live in Spain and there is no one available locally to me.  Hopefully one of you lovely ladies knows of someone 
Thanks
x


----------



## Tigger99

Hi

I went to Melanie Brown. She is a nutritionalist and is happy to work via Skype

Tigger xx


----------

